# 4K Display Wann kommen sie?



## turbosnake (11. August 2012)

Moin,
da es ja mittlerweile bezahlabre WQHD 27" gibt wollte ich mal wissen wann der nächste Schritt, also 4k, kommt.
Ich sehe hier den Vorteil das es ein Vielfaches von Full HD ist, im Gegensatz zu WQHD die eine krummes Vielfaches sind.
Ich bin dabei auch auf den Überblick von Intel gestoßen und wenn das stimmt dauert es nicht mehr solange.
Und mal schauen ob sie auch IGZO nutzen.


----------



## joel3214 (11. August 2012)

Wenn sie kommen mache ich mir Gedanken um mein GPU wird dann Multi GPU Pflicht  ?
Ne als meine Glaskugel sagt mir so in 2 bis 3 Jahren wird es paar mehr Modelle geben die aber noch um die 500 + kosten.
in 5 Jahren können wir dann wenn überhaupt von 250€ oder so reden aber das bezweifle ich stark.


----------



## BlackNeo (11. August 2012)

Da es jetzt erst die ersten Fernseher mit Quad HD kommen, denke ich die ersten halbwegs bezahlbaren Monitore (Ca. 1500€) in ca. 2 Jahren kommen, richtig bezahlbar (ca. 200€) werden die Dinger aber erst frühestens in 6-7 Jahren?


----------



## turbosnake (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich hole den Thread mal nach oben.
Es kann doch nicht sein, das wie bei 5" Smartphones bei Full-HD sind, bei 10" Tablets bei 2560 x 1600 und beim  13" MacBooks auch 2560x1600 (diese findet man erst in 30" Monitoren um 600 Euro (Korea)wieder  oder um 1000 wenn man Dell nimmt)Also mal fast 50% billiger, als hier in DE.) Und bei normalen Monitoren bis hoch zu 27" stagnieren.

Den TV Markt kann man nicht nehmen, da es dort andere Anforderung gibt. Auf dem PC haben wir sofort sehr viel Contet den wir nutzen können, der fehlt beim TV.
Aber ich denke das man bald 4k Monitore unter 1000$ kaufen kann, aber wohl nicht in DE sondern eher in Korea.


----------



## Superwip (28. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt 4k Monitore. Und sie werden sehr schnell billiger.

2013 sollte zumindest die 2000€ Schallmauer fallen können. Bereits jetzt ist die 5000€ Schallmauer in Sichtweite (Sharp will etwa noch im Jänner 2013 einen Monitor für unter 5000€ bringen) während wir vor nichtmal einem Jahr noch bei über 10000€ waren; die Konkurrenz wird immer größer, immer mehr Hersteller greifen den Trend auf und drücken die Preise, auch die Etablierung des Standards im CE Bereich ist hilfreich.

Jedem, der einen 4k Monitor will kann ich jedenfalls nur nach wie vor empfehlen sich nach einem gebrauchten IBM T220 oder T221 umzusehen, diese 4k Monitore der ersten Generation sind gebraucht schon heute für deutlich unter 1000€ zu haben allerdings sind sie leider nur sehr eingeschränkt spieletauglich (nur 41Hz und recht hohe Reaktionszeit).


----------



## Gunzi (28. Dezember 2012)

Also recht mehr als 41 bilder die sekunde wirst du mit einer grafikkarte der aktuellen generation eh nicht bekommen, wenn du alles auf ultra stellen willst


----------



## turbosnake (28. Dezember 2012)

Da scheitert es aber zT schon bei Full HD zb Ubersampling in The Witcher 2,

Und WTF das Teil ist 10 (!) Jahre alt. 
Das hätte ich nicht gedacht, max. 5 Jahre.
Sonst schreibst du das was ich denke, der Preis wird sich erstmal rasch kleiner werden.


----------



## Superwip (29. Dezember 2012)

4k Scheitert seit mindestens 5 Jahren nicht an der Technik sondern am Willen der Hersteller und dem alles bestimmenden "Full-HD" Standard, der sich aus dem CE Bereich "eingeschlichen" hat.

Der IBM T220 ist ein eindrucksvoller Beweis dafür (wobei es auch noch andere Beispiele gibt).

Der T221 schafft übrigens 48Hz, zumindest wenn man die externe Bildsignal-Converterbox verwendet. Damit könnte man also den Hobbit in voller Qualität betrachten... na ja ohne 3D.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie Superwip: Die Leute denken eben alle: "Woaaaah FullHD ists beste" Dann kommt was besseres raus u. die Standard Mars/Blödiamarkt/Export Kunden bemerken es nicht mal u. greifen immer noch zu FullHD.
Oder sie denken: "Naja so viel besser kann das garnicht sein"
Manche kennen ja immernoch nicht Unterschied zwischen HDReady u. FullHD 
Deswegen würde ich die neue Technik einfach DoubleHD, oder QuadHD, oder FullHDx4 nennen, nur doof dass das manche dann immernoch nicht kapieren, da sind se aber dann selbst dran schuld


----------



## turbosnake (24. März 2013)

Was ist jetzt eigentlich aus dem Sharp geworden?
Haben ja schon Mitte März und ich habe nichts davon gehört.


----------



## sir qlimax (25. März 2013)

wenn ich die jetzigen preise sehe bezweifel ich sehr sehr stark das die die nächsten jahre unter 1000 und schon garnicht 200 euro kosten werden 

steckt alles noch in den kinderschuhen.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (25. März 2013)

Wie diese Auflösung mit den Hz-Zahlen aussieht interessiert mich.


----------



## turbosnake (27. März 2013)

Er hat wohl einer UVP von 6.890,10 EUR laut  PN-K321H - Luxion AG.

Dafür das er sowohl IGZO als auch 4k mitbringt und wohl eher Pros anspricht kann ich die UVP nicht einschätzen.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juni 2013)

Ich hole den Thread mal wieder raus.
Es gibt Hinweise darauf, das Apple bald ein 4k Display/iMac vorstellt, da das Wallpaper von OS X 10.9 in dieser Auflösung vorliegt.
Und zumindest bei Notebooks sehen wird bald auch annähernd diese Auflösung  Computex 2013: 14-Zoll-Notebook mit 3200 x 1800 Pixeln | heise online


----------



## joe-der-PCler1 (18. Juni 2013)

Das Apple Display wird bestimmt teurer als ein Mittelklasse Wagen


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juni 2013)

Das wäre deutlich zu teuer, aber ich denke man kann schon so mit 3.000- 6.000$ rechnen


----------



## Superwip (18. Juni 2013)

Das Apple Display wird sicher kein Preisbrecher und es ist wahrscheinlich ein Thunderbolt Display das an PCs nur eingeschränkt funktioniert. Daher halte ich die Displays von Sharp und ASUS für wesentlich bedeutender für den PC Markt.

2004 hat Apple übrigens den ersten 2560x1600er Bildschirm auf den Markt gebracht- für anfangs 3299$. Dennoch würde ich diesen Preis nicht als Richtwert nehmen.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Juni 2013)

Davon kann man ausgehen, den ich glaube kaum das Apple dafür HDMI nehmen wird.
Bis sie in den Massenmarkt kommen wird es noch dauern, ich frage mich nur ob es auch hier wieder die günstigere Alternative aus Korea geben wird.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juni 2013)

Wirklich viel findet man im Netz leider nicht darüber:
Sharp AQUOS 4K TV - Größer und preiswerter - News - GameStar.de


----------



## debalz (19. Juni 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Wirklich viel findet man im Netz leider nicht darüber:
> Sharp AQUOS 4K TV - Größer und preiswerter - News - GameStar.de



das stimmt - erstaunlich wenig tut sich in diesem Bereich in der Berichterstattung

Computex 2013: Monitore mit 4K-Auflösung | heise online


----------



## Superwip (19. Juni 2013)

Ich vermute der Sharp PN-K321H ist einfach noch nicht verfügbar weil er in zu geringen Stückzahlen hergestellt wurde/wird und vorerst der ostasiatische, vor allem der Japanische Markt bedient wird. Sharp hat selbst verkündet das er samt Panel vorerst in "vorsichtigen" Stückzahlen produziert wir- da war das (leider) mehr oder weniger zu erwarten.


----------



## turbosnake (22. Juni 2013)

Es gibt schon einen Preis zum 4k Asus Monitor!
Der Asus PQ321 wird 3.799 $ kosten, das sind 2 891,17€. Mit Steuern kann man also mit einem Preis von ca 3.400€ rechnen.
Wird aber wohl mehr kosten, als er das in meiner Rechnung tut, aber er ist deutlich billiger als der Sharp.

Hier gefunden:Asus: 4K Gaming-Monitor PQ321 mit 31,5 Zoll auf der Computex - 4KFilme Wo anders steht nicht vom Preis,


----------



## jack56 (25. Juni 2013)

Ich habe hier einen informativen Artikel gefunden was 4K-TV angeht
UHD 4K2K TV Market Insight

Soll in 2-3 Jahren Standard werden.

Da wird's einen kleinen Sprung geben und bam ist es da.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Juni 2013)

Die Chinesen machen weiter und drücken die Preise 4K Gets Affordable With Seiki’s SE39UY04 $699 39″ Ultra HD TV.
Auch wenn sie meinen das er auch für den PC interessant ist sehe ich ihn wegen nur 30Hz bei 4k als nicht wirklich sehr gut geeignet an.


----------



## Superwip (26. Juni 2013)

Ist es echt so schwer DP einzubauen? Im pre-HDMI Zeitalter haben es diverse Hersteller auch geschafft DVI zu integrieren.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juni 2013)

Ich habe noch nie einen TV mit DP gesehen, Aber bei Monitoren muss ich dir recht geben.

Mal schauen was da dran ist


AlpenTab schrieb:


> Wir können Euch an dieser stelle mitteilen das wir auch ein 4k Display auf den Markt bringen in naher Zukunft, das werden wir auch PC Games mit allen technischen Daten bekannt geben.


----------



## Dedde (30. Juni 2013)

jack56 schrieb:


> Ich habe hier einen informativen Artikel gefunden was 4K-TV angeht
> UHD 4K2K TV Market Insight
> 
> Soll in 2-3 Jahren Standard werden.
> ...



Erst brauchen wir mal Hardware die 4k schafft. Aktuelle grakas sind ja mit full hd schon meist ausgelastet. Und mit 30-40 fps in einem spiel fang ich erst gat nicht an. Im mom habe ich einen 144hz monitor. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ich wg 4k umschwenke und auch noch viel viel weniger fps in  spielen hab. Oder 4k in 3d o.O


----------



## turbosnake (30. Juni 2013)

> Erst brauchen wir mal Hardware die 4k schafft.


Haben wir, das hat PCGH ja auch schon gezeigt.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (30. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Haben wir, das hat PCGH ja auch schon gezeigt.


 
Ne GTX Titan@1GHz packt selbst anspruchsvolle Szenen in Metro: Last Light@4K + maximale Details mit 30 FPS. Das ist zwar nicht viel, aber es ist immerhin Metro: Last Light. 
P.S. Dazu gabs kürzlich n Video.


----------



## soth (30. Juni 2013)

Keine Ahnung was du für Hardware hast, aber in Haufen aktuelle Karten können 4k-Displays ansteuern und jetzt der Pro-Tipp: 
Mann kann mit dem PC nicht nur spielen


----------



## Dedde (1. Juli 2013)

Ich sag ja. 30-40 fps sind mir zu wenig. Ok. Was soll ich mit 4k wenn nicht zocken? Den ein oder anderen film anschauen ok....


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. Juli 2013)

Dedde schrieb:


> Ich sag ja. 30-40 fps sind mir zu wenig. Ok. Was soll ich mit 4k wenn nicht zocken? Den ein oder anderen film anschauen ok....


 
Schonmal was davon gehört, dass manche Leute Grafikkbearbeitung machen. 
Außerdem schafft ne Titan@1GHz in Metro: Last Light 30FPS! In BF3 kommt das Ding locker auf 50-60 FPS. 
In Metro 2033 hat mein System gerade noch auf Hoch 45 FPS geschafft, in BF3 auf Hoch 60 FPS und Metro: Last Light ist noch ne Stufe übler und ein richtiger Leistungsschluckspecht.


----------



## Lowmotion (1. Juli 2013)

Ich sitze an diesem 2560x1440 Gerät und meine linke Hand hängt meistens auf STRG, weil ich dann mit dem Mausrad fast jede Webseite heranzoomen darf. Der tolle Schwarzwert nervt in jedem Spiel. Es ist einfach zu dunkel.

Von mir aus darf sich 4k noch laaaange Zeit lassen. Und wer damit arbeitet, der darf sich das Gerät schon heute kaufen


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. Juli 2013)

Lowmotion schrieb:


> Ich sitze an diesem 2560x1440 Gerät und meine linke Hand hängt meistens auf STRG, weil ich dann mit dem Mausrad fast jede Webseite heranzoomen darf. Der tolle Schwarzwert nervt in jedem Spiel. Es ist einfach zu dunkel.
> 
> Von mir aus darf sich 4k noch laaaange Zeit lassen. Und wer damit arbeitet, der darf sich das Gerät schon heute kaufen


 

Der Schwarzwert hat nichts mit der Auflösung zu tun. 
Meines Erachtens darf sich 4K nicht zu viel Zeit lassen. Je mehr Leute WQHD/4K haben, desto eher werden die Zooms der Webseiten abgeändert.
Außerdem ist das doch kein Problem zu zoomen. Oder willst du Weltmeister im Seitenaufrufen- und lesen werden?
Und wenn du mal passend gezoomt hast, hast du ein schärferes und größeres Bild, das ist doch auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## sir qlimax (2. Juli 2013)

Stehe grade vor einem Sony 55" 4k für 4500 Euro im media Markt Koblenz. 

Also die preise passen sich an  

65" kosten hier 7000 euro


----------



## turbosnake (2. Juli 2013)

Asus PQ321Q: Erstes 4K-Display für PCs kommt im August nach Deutschland - Golem.de

3.500$ ohne Steuern und in Europa nur mit Displayport!
Da alles über 30" mit HDMI als TV eingestuft wird und deswegen teurer ist.
Auch mal wieder ein Fall von recht sinnlosen Gesetzen.


----------



## sir qlimax (2. Juli 2013)

da finde ich aber 3500 $ bzw so wird es ja auch in euro kommen ^^ recht viel wenn ich für 1000 euro mehr 55" bekomme. da zock ich doch lieber auf nem dicken flat


----------



## eRaTitan (2. Juli 2013)

Lasst euch überraschen 

Aber wer soll das Bezahlen, man benötigt dementsprechend auch die Passende Hardware.


----------



## sir qlimax (2. Juli 2013)

Deadfreak555 schrieb:


> Lasst euch überraschen
> 
> Aber wer soll das Bezahlen, man benötigt dementsprechend auch die Passende Hardware.



Nja ich geh mal davon aus das auch Geld für 2 780 da ist wenn man sich so nen monitor hinstellt


----------



## turbosnake (2. Juli 2013)

Der Steuersatz würde bei 14% liegen (4K-Monitore: Bald zu haben, leider etwas teuer | heise online)
Was heißen würde, das man in DE 33 (!) mehr bezahlen müsste als der US Preis ohne Steuern.

Deswegen also nur einen DP für uns.


----------



## soth (2. Juli 2013)

1. Viele verstehen wohl trotz 20 entsprechenden Posts immer noch nicht, das man Monitore auch zum Arbeiten verwenden kann und die Auflösung hier selbst eine HD4600 gestemmt bekommt.
2. Werden die Leute, welche das Teil als Gamermonitor kaufen auch das nötige Kleingeld für entsprechende Hardware haben. Zur Not kann man auch immer noch die Auflösung herunterschrauben...
3. Ist ein Panel noch lange nicht interessanter, weil es 25" mehr Bildschirmdiagonale hat und "nur" 30% mehr kostet.
4. Ist ein Fernseher für den PC (Spiele-)Betrieb in vielen Fällen uninteressant.
5. Wenn interessiert HDMI?


----------



## turbosnake (5. Juli 2013)

In der CH kostet der ASUS wohl nur etwas mehr als 3.000€ :ASUS PQ321QE - Monitore - PC-Monitore - STEG computer & electronics
Ist schon gegenüber dem Sharp ein Preisverfall von fast 50%.  

Ist kein ganz fairer Vergleich, aber der ist schon eher erschwinglich, wenn ich sehe was einige Leute im PC haben (2 Titans+ 1000€ Intel CPU kostet ja schon viel Geld)


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juli 2013)

Naja, man braucht ja auch schon ordentlich Leistung um ein 4K-Display bei Laune zu halten.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Juli 2013)

Sofern man man damit zocken will, für andere Arbeiten braucht man weniger Leistung.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juli 2013)

Das ist wohl war!  

Für Office und Programmierarbeit ist das schon was feines.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Juli 2013)

Und Video und Bildbearbeitung stelle ich ihm mir auch sehr gut vor.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (5. Juli 2013)

sir qlimax schrieb:


> Stehe grade vor einem Sony 55" 4k für 4500 Euro im media Markt Koblenz.
> 
> Also die preise passen sich an
> 
> 65" kosten hier 7000 euro


 
Und ich vor 84 Zoll LG 4k in einem verdunkelten, kleinen Raum im MM Richtung Wiesbaden  .
Kaum 1 Meter davor und noch richtig scharf. Für Filme glaub zu scharf, dass junge Mädchen sieht aus wie ein weißer Werwolf, die Gesichtsbehaarung ist brutal   . 
Werbespruch "Schärfer als die Realität" würde hier gut passen.
Für Games mit Abstand ~2 Meter bestimmt ein tolles Erlebnis. Oder kleinere 4k Monitore sind für PC am Schreibtisch besonders interessant, da Sitzabstand meist sehr gering und mit 4k können sich feinste Details schön offenbaren.
Lasst die Preise mal fallen und PC Hardware kennt keinen Stillstand  
Die Zeit wirds richten.
Achja Preis:  84 Zoll = 19.000 Euro(oder 512 Euro mtl.)


----------



## sir qlimax (5. Juli 2013)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Und ich vor 84 Zoll LG 4k in einem verdunkelten, kleinen Raum im MM Richtung Wiesbaden  .
> Kaum 1 Meter davor und noch richtig scharf. Für Filme glaub zu scharf, dass junge Mädchen sieht aus wie ein weißer Werwolf, die Gesichtsbehaarung ist brutal   .
> Werbespruch "Schärfer als die Realität" würde hier gut passen.
> Für Games mit Abstand ~2 Meter bestimmt ein tolles Erlebnis. Oder kleinere 4k Monitore sind für PC am Schreibtisch besonders interessant, da Sitzabstand meist sehr gering und mit 4k können sich feinste Details schön offenbaren.
> ...



Jaaa den von LG Gibts im Saturn in Köln auch für 19.000


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und Video und Bildbearbeitung stelle ich ihm mir auch sehr gut vor.


 Wenn das Panel die gängigen Farbräume unterstützt und noch dazu die Farbabstufungen genau darstellt, dann auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Superwip (7. Juli 2013)

> Wenn das Panel die gängigen Farbräume unterstützt und noch dazu die Farbabstufungen genau darstellt, dann auf jeden Fall.


 
Wenn nicht kombiniert man einfach einen "Farbrichtigen" und einen "Auflösungsrichtigen" (4k) Monitor


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juli 2013)

Wenn man dann noch Platz auf dem Schreibtisch hat, auf jeden Fall! xD

Oder man kauft sich einfach gleich drei gute Eizo Monitore die speziell für Video- und Fotobearbeitung gemacht sind.


----------



## Superwip (9. Juli 2013)

Solche gibt es aber (noch) nicht in 4k.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. Juli 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Solche gibt es aber (noch) nicht in 4k.


 
Wenn der 4K Markt größer wird, wird Eizo sicherlich mit etwas günstigeren Budgetmonitoren nachziehen.
Außerdem hatte ja Eizo vor ein bis zwei Jahren sogar als eines der ersten Hersteller ein 4K Modell im Portifolio gehabt (mit einem Preis von 25.000€ ).
Dieser wurde sogar von PCGH getestet, die Print habe ich daheim, an das Testergebnis kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern, ich weiß nur noch, dass der Inputlag zwischen 30 und 40ms lag.
Das müsste der Monitor gewesen sein: Eizo Duravision FDH3601 Test Monitor

Und man siehe da: Der Preis ist auf 20.000€ zurückgegangen, in Anbetracht der Konkurrenzprodukte ist der Preis aber trotzdessen nicht mehr angemessen. 
https://geizhals.de/eizo-duravision-fdh3601-schwarz-fdh3601-bk-a903864.html


----------



## Superwip (9. Juli 2013)

Der FDH 3601 ist aber nicht für die Bildbearbeitung gedacht; prinzipiell eignet er sich zwar wohl einigermaßen für diese Aufgabe aber nicht besser als etwa der Sharp PN-K321H. Einen erweiterten Farbraum hat er jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. Juli 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Der FDH 3601 ist aber nicht für die Bildbearbeitung gedacht; prinzipiell eignet er sich zwar wohl einigermaßen für diese Aufgabe aber nicht besser als etwa der Sharp PN-K321H. Einen erweiterten Farbraum hat er jedenfalls nicht.


 
Ich wollte eigentlich damit nur ausdrücken, dass Eizo sicherlich irgendwann mit Budgetmonitoren nachzieht und ich hoffe, dass diese an die bislang gewohnte Farbgenauigkeit und Farbräume auch im 4K Segment anknüpfen können
Letzten Endes sollte man sich bei einem 4K Monitor sowieso noch ein Colorimeter gönnen können (unter der Voraussetzung, dass keines integriert ist).


----------



## turbosnake (9. Juli 2013)

Sharp hat noch einen UHD Touchmonitor, nicht so interessant wie die Herstellungszahlen pro Monat, diese liegen iirc bei 250 Stück.
Ich weiß leider nicht ob das viel oder wenig ist.

Auch denke ich das IGZO für die hohen Preise mitverantwortlich ist.



> Ich sitze an diesem 2560x1440 Gerät und meine linke Hand hängt meistens auf STRG, weil ich dann mit dem Mausrad fast jede Webseite heranzoomen darf.


Ich weiß nicht ob ich das schon geschrieben habe, aber das geht mir sowohl mit FHD am PC oder Smartphone so und am iPad Mini war es auch das gleiche.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Juli 2013)

AnandTech | ASUS PQ321Q First Look

Damit haben wir das erste First Look, bald wird mehr aus den USA kommen und ich hoffe das Prad einen Test macht.

Tja, wir haben seit 2001 Stillstand bei der Monitor Auflösung und uns kein Stück nach vorne bewegt http://pixensity.com/list/desktop/
Selbst jetzt bleiben die Hersteller hinter dem IBM T221.
Überraschend auch das der SGI 1600SW vor diesem Jahr auf Platz 2 lag und das er dabei auch noch aus 98(!)  kommt!
Kein Wunder das PC Markt stagniert, wenn überall praktisch Stillstand herrscht.


----------



## Superwip (14. Juli 2013)

Der IBM T220 war schon eine beeindruckende technische Leistung.

Der Hauptgrund für die bisherige nicht-Verbreitung von 4k ist wohl einfach: DVI.

DVI eignet sich nicht oder nur sehr eingeschränkt für Auflösungen jenseits von 2560x1600, HDMI eignete sich ursprünglich sogar maximal für 1920x1200. Erst mit der einigermaßen flächendeckenden Einführung von Displayport 1.2 -gut 10 Jahre nach dem T220- wurde die Voraussetzung für die Verbreitung von extrem hoch auflösenden Monitoren im Consumerbereich geschaffen.

Weitere Grunde sind die lange Zeit klar zu geringe Leistung von Grafikkarten um diese Auflösung in Spielen zu nutzen und das fehlen von geeigneten Multimediainhalten, insbesondere von Spielen.


Den SGI 1600SW halte ich im Vergleich nicht für eine besondere Leistung, er kombiniert eine selbst für damalige Verhältnisse nicht wirklich aufsehenerregende Auflösung mit einer relativ kleinen Bildfläche was zu einer relativ hohen Pixeldichte im Vergleich zu üblichen Monitoren führte. Eher interessant finde ich den IBM T210, den de-facto Vorgänger des T220 mit 52,8cm/20,8" Diagonale und 2048x1536. Es gab auch einige Röhrenmonitore mit dieser Auflösung.


----------



## Ratskrone (14. Juli 2013)

Frage ist wann werden die billiger


----------



## turbosnake (23. Oktober 2013)

NEWS 
LG stellt auch ein Panel her (LM310UH1-SLA1) ebenfalls 31". Es bietet  eine Auflösung von 4096 x 2160. Statt der  3840 x 2160 des Sharp Panels.
Außerdem wird es ein a-Si Panel sein.


> 1000:1 contrast ratio, 450 cd/m2 brightness, 178/178 viewing angles and 1.07b colour depth (10-bit)


Quelle LCD and TFT Monitor News

Die Reaktionszeit ist leider nicht bekannt.


----------



## Superwip (24. Oktober 2013)

Das Aufkommen von Konkurrenz auf dem Panelmarkt ist der Schlüssel zu drastisch geringeren Preisen. Ich halte es für sehr realistisch das die 1000€ Schallmauer noch 2014 fällt.


----------



## belugma (24. Oktober 2013)

Also sollte man sich jetzt keinen 144Hz Monitor mehr kaufen? Dachte 4k wird erst so gegen 2017+ im 300-500€ mit 120Hz zu haben sein...


----------



## soth (24. Oktober 2013)

Wer redet von 120Hz und 300-500€


----------



## belugma (24. Oktober 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Wer redet von 120Hz und 300-500€


 
Ich meinte, wann man mit 4k Monitoren rechnen kann, die auch fürs Gaming geeignet sind? -> also 120Hz, kaum Inputlag und sehr niedrige Reaktionszeit, bei einem annehmbaren Preis, wie der Asus 144Hz Monitor für ca. 300€.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2013)

Man kann auch mit 60 Hz zocken und einem VA Panel. Weiß ich da ich einen EW2430 habe.
Wirklich stören tut mich da nichts.


----------



## Klarostorix (27. Oktober 2013)

Eigentlich wollte ich mir dieses Jahr einen qHD-Koreaner kaufen, aber nun bin ich konsequent und spare gleich auf 4k


----------



## turbosnake (27. Oktober 2013)

qHD sind  960×540 Pixel
Ich glaube kaum das irgendjemand sowas kaufen will.


----------



## Klarostorix (27. Oktober 2013)

qHD = quad-HD?


----------



## turbosnake (27. Oktober 2013)

qHD=quarter HD
Und QHD= 4 mal mehr Pixel als bei 720p.
4k= 4 mal mehr Pixeln als bei 1080p.


----------



## Superwip (27. Oktober 2013)

120/144Hz stehen auf einem anderen Papier. Da nichtmal DP 1.2 das in Kombination mit 4k ermöglicht wird es noch eine Weile dauern.

Einen geringeren Inputlag könnte es dagegen schon sehr bald geben.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Oktober 2013)

Mir wären ein Monitor mir sowas wie G-Sync lieber.
Wobei ich mir da nicht so sicher bin, da ich mich nicht an Nvidia binden möchten und ich den Nutzen bezweifle.


----------



## turbosnake (2. November 2013)

Der 4k Dell sind eingepreist UP3214Q und U2414H: Dells Ultrasharps mit 4K oder ultradünnem Rahmen - Golem.de. Kostet wenn man den Hong Kong Preis umrechnet 4k €.
Also kein neuer Tiefpreis. Ist aber auch wieder Sharp IGZO Panel und damit auch ein 31,5 inch Model.


----------



## Superwip (2. November 2013)

Interessant wäre zu wissen ob der Dell nun auch mit 60Hz als "ein Display" angesteuert werden kann...


----------



## turbosnake (2. November 2013)

Dazu hat Dell nichts gesagt New Dell UltraSharp Monitors Deliver Phenomenal Screen Performance and Clarity for an Impressive Viewing Experience - Direct2Dell - Direct2Dell - Dell Community

Japan Display hat neue WQHD (1,440 x 2,560) x 2,5 vorgestellt, allerdings in 5,4"  das mcht 543 ppi und 6,2"(473ppi)!
News&Event?News Release?Japan Display Inc.
Schade das man außerhalb des Smartphone, iOS und Android Tablet Markt auf sowas verzichten muss.
Abgesehen von einigen Notebooks, die schon etwas mehr haben.

4k gibt es auch in 12 inch Tablets, auch von JDI mit 365 ppi. 4K resolution is coming to 12" tablets - FlatpanelsHD

Und es wird keine 4k Plasmas geben. Panasonic schließt das letzte Werk Ende Q1 2014.

Um mal bei TVs zu bleiben http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=B00ES5YZBS&linkCode=as2&tag=flaguitoflapa-20
und http://www.amazon.com/LG-Electronic...ie=UTF8&qid=1383407312&sr=8-1&keywords=LA9650
Auch die sind im Preis ordentlich gefallen und liegen bei 3,5k $ für ein 55" 4k Sony oder LG

Und ich verstehe die Preise der Monitore nicht ganz, das liegt an dem Panasonic TOUGHPAD 4K UT-MB5.
Das kostet 4,5k € und die Auflösung ist 3.840 x 2.560, dazu steckt da noch nicht ganz billige HW mit einem i5, einer GT745M mind 8GB RAM und einer 256 Gb SSD.


----------



## Superwip (5. November 2013)

> Und es wird keine 4k Plasmas geben. Panasonic schließt das letzte Werk Ende Q1 2014.


 
Zum Glück gibt es schon welche:
Panasonic TH-152UX1 3D Plasma Display - 3D Plasma Television



"Kleine" 4k Plasmas mit weniger als etwa 2m Diagonale sind technisch unmöglich da Plasmadisplays leider eine geringe Maximale Pixeldichte haben. Aus diesem Grund gibt es auch keine Plasmabildschirme als PC Monitore.

Möglicherweise ist auch das ein Grund für den Ausstieg von Panasonic: Man ist wohl der Meinung das der Markt für derartig große und entsprechend teure Bildschirme/TVs einfach zu klein ist während 4k bei normalgroßen TVs ein weiteres Argument für LCDs im Vergleich zu Plasmas wäre.



> Und ich verstehe die Preise der Monitore nicht ganz, das liegt an dem Panasonic TOUGHPAD 4K UT-MB5.
> Das kostet 4,5k € und die Auflösung ist 3.840 x 2.560, dazu steckt da noch nicht ganz billige HW mit einem i5, einer GT745M mind 8GB RAM und einer 256 Gb SSD.


 
Na ja, die Hardware kostet vielleicht 500€, da dominiert der LCD doch sehr.

Dennoch ist es schade das im PC Monitor Bereich noch nicht mehr im Bereich der 4k Entwicklung getan wird obwohl ich 4k derzeit im PC Bereich für weit sinnvoller halte als im TV Bereich.


----------



## turbosnake (5. November 2013)

Ja, der Grund klingt sinnvoll.
Sicher dominiert das LCD da, aber es kostet sicher keine 4k, da würde dann nichts mehr übrig bleiben.



> Dennoch ist es schade das im PC Monitor Bereich noch nicht mehr im Bereich der 4k Entwicklung getan wird obwohl ich 4k derzeit im PC Bereich für weit sinnvoller halte als im TV Bereich.


Jup und das alle auf 31" gehen, schade das es keine mit ca 27" macht. 
Dort weiß ich nur das Seiki an einem 28" TV arbeitet, der auch noch 2013 kommen soll, dort hoffe ich wohl vergeblich auf einen aktuellen DP oder HDMI Anschluss. Dürfte auch wieder seht günstig werden.

Ich denke das sogar die Rift das erste günstige 4k Display in den PC Markt bringen könnte.
Denn sie arbeiten an so einer Version Oculus Rift Will Not Cause Motion Sickness With 4K Display, CEO Says - Eric Johnson - Media - AllThingsD


----------



## Superwip (6. November 2013)

> Ich denke das sogar die Rift das erste günstige 4k Display in den PC Markt bringen könnte.
> Denn sie arbeiten an so einer Version Oculus Rift Will Not Cause Motion Sickness With 4K Display, CEO Says - Eric Johnson - Media - AllThingsD


 
Die Ocolus Rift ist von der Verfügbarkeit geeigneter Displays von Drittherstellern angewiesen. Solange es die nicht, nicht preiswert und in ausreichenden Stückzahlen gibt +einige Monate Vorlaufzeit wird es auch keine 4k Rift geben, ich würde mit einer solchen frühestens Ende 2014 rechnen. Bis dahin gibt es hoffentlich schon einige günstigere 4k PC Monitore.



> Dort weiß ich nur das Seiki an einem 28" TV arbeitet, der auch noch 2013 kommen soll, dort hoffe ich wohl vergeblich auf einen aktuellen DP oder HDMI Anschluss. Dürfte auch wieder seht günstig werden.


 
Wo nehmen die eigentlich ihre Panels her? Die werden doch wohl kaum eine eigene Produktion haben...? Oder doch?

Ich würde grundsätzlich davon ausgehen das so gut wie alle zukünftig erscheinenden 4k TVs wenigstens HDMI 1.4-2.0 mit Farbsubsampling @ 4k unterstützen. DP wäre natürlich sehr schön wird aber sicher eine Ausnahme bleiben.


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2013)

Ja, aber auch alle Monitorhersteller, die keine Panel herstellen müssen auf die Panel Hersteller warten.
Ende 2014 klingt realistisch, da bleibt nur die Preisfrage offen.

Seiki kauft die wohl  ein, zumindest beim First Look at the Seiki SE50UY04 Affordable Ultra HDTV | HD Guru ist bekant das dort ein Chiemei (CMI) Panel verbaut ist. Zu den anderen haben ich auf die schnelle keine Panelhersteller gefunden,


----------



## soth (6. November 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Wo nehmen die eigentlich ihre Panels her? Die werden doch wohl kaum eine eigene Produktion haben...? Oder doch?


Innolux hat/hatte(?) afaik 2 28" Panel mit 3840x2160 Pixeln im Portfolio...


----------



## Superwip (7. November 2013)

Interessant... Chimei selbst könnte natürlich auch Geräte mit diesem Panel bringen. Allerdings wohl genauso wenig auf dem Europäischen Markt wie Seiki.


----------



## turbosnake (7. November 2013)

Seiki will noch dieses Jahr nach Europa kommen, das habe ich zumindest gelesen.

Zumindest einen anderen 4k TV kann man in Schweden kaufen http://www.netonnet.se/art/startpage/andersson-led5062uhdpvr/191442.4790/ und kostet etwas mehr als 1000€ mit Steuern.
Steht auch nochmal hier http://www.nordichardware.se/Monitorer/4k-ultrahd-upploest-tv-fran-andersson-foer-9-990-kronor.html
Kann nur kein Schwedisch und verstehe deswegen nichts, allerdings sind auch Markengeräte schon bei knapp über 3000€
http://www.netonnet.se/art/tv-och-b...tra-hd-tv/samsung-ue55f9005stxxe/192441.8295/ zu haben.


----------



## turbosnake (8. November 2013)

Der neuste 4k Monitor DP-V3010  kostet 32.500€ ( exklusive MwSt.) und hat 30" mit 4.096 x 2.560, das Seitenverhältnis beträgt 16:10.
Das ist Canons erster Monitor und für das "Colour Grading und die hochwertige 4K-Filmproduktion konzipiert".


> Die Monitorleistung wird durch einen eigens dafür von Canon entwickelten und gefertigten Bildprozessor erzielt. Er ermöglicht in Kombination mit einer RGB LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung und eines IPS LCD-Panel eine besonders konstante Qualität und Farbreproduktion





> eine gleichbleibende Helligkeit und Farbpräzision auf hohem Niveau über den gesamten Monitor. Ein 10-Bit-Panel-Treiber unterstützt den Prozessor für die Wiedergabe von 1.024 Gradationsstufen für jede einzelne RGB-Farbe.





> Unterstützt der Monitor die meisten bei der digitalen Cinema-Produktion verwendeten Farbräume: DCI-P3 (Digital Cinema Initiatives ist ein Joint Venture großer Filmstudios zur Etablierung einer Standard-Architektur für digitale Kamerasysteme), Colour-Gamut-Spezifikationen verschiedener Broadcast-Standards (ITU-R BT.709, EBU und SMPTE-C) und den Farbraum Adobe RGB (Hinweis: Adobe RGB enthält nicht alle RGB-Farbsättigungspunkte).





> ein Kontrastverhältnis von mehr als 2000:1,


Quelle Canon Deutschland - Canon 4K Profi-Referenzmonitor: Eintritt in ein neues Marktsegment
Sind die meiner Meinung nach wichtigsten Daten aus der Mitteilung.
Also ein Profigerät das dazu noch sehr teuer ist und nichts für den einfachen oder auch anspruchsvollen Normalnutzer ist.
Wobei ich nicht weiß welche Panel drin steckt.


----------



## Superwip (8. November 2013)

Das Problem von 4k PC Bildschirmen, insbesondere bei kleinen PC Bildschirmen, im Vergleich zu TVs ist die hohe Pixeldichte.

Während man bei TVs mit den vorhandenen Produktionsanlagen mit relativ einfachen Anpassungen auch 4k Panels fertigen kann ist das im PC Bereich nicht so einfach möglich. Um eine sehr hohe Pixeldichte zu erzielen wie das bei 4k PC Monitoren nötig ist sind kleinere Pixeltransistoren nötig wenn man die Energieeffizienz nicht durch eine geringere Lichtdurchlässigkeit der Panels massiv verschlechtern will. Mit herkömmlichem Polysilizium als Substrat lassen sich diese aber nicht beliebig verkleinern. Im Mobilbereich sind schon seit längerem als Alternativen Amorphes Silizium und seit neuestem auch das berühmte IGZO in Verwendung aber die Produktionsanlagen eignen sich nur begrenzt für große PC Monitore. Vorhandene Monitor FABs auf IGZO oder Amorphes Silizium umzustellen ist mit hohen Investitionskosten verbunden. Daher ist die Umstellung auf 4k bei PC Monitoren aus Sicht der Hersteller ein größeres technisches Problem als im TV oder Mobilbereich.



> Wobei ich nicht weiß welche Panel drin steckt.


 
Könnte sogar ein Canon Panel sein, wenn nicht ist es eventuell von Japan Display, ich fürchte das wir das Panel nie in Consumergeräten sehen werden.

Technisch ist das Teil in vielerlei Hinsicht geradezu ein Traummonitor aber der Preis ist natürlich enorm.


----------



## Sunjy (8. November 2013)

Is das wahr das wenn panasonic schließt es keine PlasmaTvs mehr geben wird? Das fände ich sehr schade.. hätte bock auf nen 85 Zoll Plasma gehabt...


----------



## turbosnake (8. November 2013)

Es gibt noch andere, aber die kommen wohl nicht an Panasonic ran. Samsung macht auch welche.



> Könnte sogar ein Canon Panel sein, wenn nicht ist es eventuell von Japan Display, ich fürchte das wir das Panel nie in Consumergeräten sehen werden.


Japan Display ist eher für kleinere Displays zuständig und nicht für 30" Displays, deswegen halte ich das für unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Superwip (8. November 2013)

> Japan Display ist eher für kleinere Displays zuständig und nicht für 30" Displays, deswegen halte ich das für unwahrscheinlich.


 
...und Canon erst recht

ABER sie haben das Know-How um auch größere, sehr, sehr hochwertige Panels bauen zu können wenn auch nur in geringen Stückzahlen und zu hohen Preisen was in diesem Fall aber wohl egal ist.

Wie ich schon ausgeführt habe benötigt man für die Produktion von guten Desktop 4k Monitoren Technologien welche man bisher hauptsächlich für Mobildisplays eingesetzt hat.



> Is das wahr das wenn panasonic schließt es keine PlasmaTvs mehr geben wird? Das fände ich sehr schade.. hätte bock auf nen 85 Zoll Plasma gehabt...


 
Leider.

Zur Zeit stellen noch Samsung und LG Plasmas her sind aber technisch nicht so weit wie Panasonic. 4k Plasmas sind von diesen Herstellern auch nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## turbosnake (13. November 2013)

Ja, das stimmt auch wieder.
Toshiba hat jetzt auch einen Profi 4k 32" vorgestellt
Er hat nutzt"Super-Resolution Upscaling-Technologie", hat LED-Backlight
Toshiba präsentiert Profi 4K-Monitor TUM-32Pro1 mit 99% Adobe RGB Farbraum - 4K Filme


----------



## Superwip (13. November 2013)

Und es geht weiter! Fragt sich woher das Panel diesmal kommt. Laut Datenblatt kann der Monitor via DP aber auch nur im Multistreaming-Modus mit 60Hz angesteuert werden.

Sehr interessant ist aber auch die Ankündigung neuer D-ILA Projektoren von JVC mit 4k.


----------



## turbosnake (16. November 2013)

Jetzt bekommt man auch hier für 600€ einen 39" UHD TV und das von Blaupunkt, aber kein 3D und kein SMART TV. Braucht man imho beides eh nicht.
https://www.otto.de/p/blaupunkt-b39...ernseher-394717292/#variationId=394720548-M24
oder 50" 
https://www.otto.de/p/blaupunkt-b50...fernseher-394718636#variationId=394721067-M24

Wobei das Design den Seikis ähnlich ist.


----------



## Superwip (16. November 2013)

Leider sind die technischen Daten sehr spärlich, auf der Blaupunkt Homepage ist er nicht zu finden.


----------



## turbosnake (16. November 2013)

Ja, das ist schlecht. Aber ich vermute das es der 39" von Seiki ist, wegen dem Preis und da der Rahmen gleich aussieht.

Billiges 4K-TV im c't-Test | heise online
Waren nicht so begeistert von dem Hisense.

Was ich auch gelesen habe ist das Grundig eigene Panels  verwenden will, die kommen dann aus Istanbul.
http://www.digitalfernsehen.de/Grundig-startet-Fertigung-eigener-TV-Displays.109223.0.html



> D-ILA Projektoren von JVC mit 4k


Was ist D ILA?


----------



## Superwip (17. November 2013)

> Ja, das ist schlecht. Aber ich vermute das es der 39" von Seiki ist, wegen dem Preis und da der Rahmen gleich aussieht.


Kann sein, muss nicht sein; vor allem in (unter Umständen wesentlichen) Details wie etwa bei der Firmware kann es Unterschiede geben selbst wenn die Modelle (fast) baugleich aus der selben Fabrik kommen...



> Billiges 4K-TV im c't-Test | heise online
> Waren nicht so begeistert von dem Hisense.



Allerdings von einem großen.



> Was ist D ILA?



Das ist eine lange Geschichte...

Um es kurz zu machen: D-ILA steht für _Direct-Inline Light Amplifier_, also Direkt (angesteuerter) In-Bild Lichtverstärker. Das ist der etwas eigenwillige Markenname von JVCs LCoS Technologie. Ein LCoS _Liquid Crystal on Silicon_ Chip ist ein Microdisplay das aus einem LCD besteht welches auf einem Chip befestigt ist der die Ansteuerung, Pixeltransistoren usw. übernimmt, zwischen dem LCD und dem eigentlichen Chip befindet sich eine Spiegelfläche, im Gegensatz zu normalen LCDs sind LCoS Chips reflektive Mikrodisplays.

Bei den Beamern handelt es sich übrigens (doch) nicht um 4k/UHD Projektoren, die Mikrodisplays haben nach wie vor nur eine Auflösung von 1920x1080 allerdings können die Beamer ein 3820x2160 Eingangssignal entgegennehmen, auf dessen Basis kann das eShift verbessert werden.


----------



## Klarostorix (17. November 2013)

so langsam wird es interessant


----------



## turbosnake (17. November 2013)

Nein, es hat sich in den letzten Monaten eigentlich nichts getan.



> Kann sein, muss nicht sein; vor allem in (unter Umständen wesentlichen) Details wie etwa bei der Firmware kann es Unterschiede geben selbst wenn die Modelle (fast) baugleich aus der selben Fabrik kommen...


Möglich, aber das ändert wohl kaum was daran das dort keine HDMI 2.0 Anschlüsse vorhanden sind.


----------



## Superwip (17. November 2013)

Doch, das kann es... alleine durch eine Anpassung der Firmware könnte man  eventuell einen HDMI 1.4 Eingang zu einem HDMI 2.0 "light" machen der 60Hz @ UHD mit _Farbunterabtastung_ möglich macht. Es gibt ja schon einige solche TVs.

Es ist auch nicht gesagt das sich die möglichen Änderungen auf die Firmware beschränken. DP 1.2 würde ich mir aber nicht erhoffen.


----------



## turbosnake (30. November 2013)

In Q1 oder Q2 wird AU Optronics anfangen 27" und 32" 4k LCD Panels herstellen.
Dabei soll es 4 Panel, jeweils eins mit sRGB und eines mit Adobe RGB Tonumfang in 24" und 27", mit der Auflösung von 3840x2160.
Beide können 10 Bit  mit Dithering darstellen.
Es werden AHVA EDGE LED Panels sein, der Contrast soll 1000:1 betragen.
Affordable 27 & 32" 4K PC monitors coming soon - FlatpanelsHD


----------



## turbosnake (30. November 2013)

Erst hört man gar nichts neues und dann kommt wieder ein Schwall.
Dell hat einen 24" 4k Monitor angekündigt.
Mit 99% AdobeRGB and 100% sRGB, 10-bit panel (no FRC) und  3840 x 2160.
Dell UltraSharp 24 Ultra HD Monitor - UP2414Q | Dell Belize
[Dell] Dell Ultrasharp 24" (UP2414Q) 4K Monitor Announced

Preis kennt man noch nicht.


----------



## Superwip (30. November 2013)

> jeweils eins mit sRGB und einer mit Adobe RGB Tonumfang



Beim Farbraum kommt es nicht/kaum auf das Panel an sondern vor allem auf die Beleuchtung...



> Deall hat einen *24"* 4k Monitor angekündigt.



Oho

Ja, es geht los...


----------



## AnonHome1234 (30. November 2013)

Die Frage ist, wann kommen endlich die 8K?
RAAAAAAAAAAAAFF 

World's First 8K Ultra High Definition Display #DigInfo - YouTube


----------



## Superwip (30. November 2013)

10 Jahre kann das schon noch dauern.

Die aktuellen Bildschirmschnittstellen HDMI 2.0 und DP 1.2 sind viel zu langsam dafür und auch deren Nachfolger (mit verdoppelter Geschwindigkeit) werden noch zu langsam sein.

8k sind subjektiv gegenüber 4k nur ein geringer Fortschritt und auch das nur in idealer Sitzentfernung.

Vielleicht kommen schon früher PC Monitore mit einer Auflösung die irgendwo dazwischen liegt, 5k oder 6k wenn man so will.


----------



## debalz (2. Dezember 2013)

Dann müssen die Grafikkarten aber auch noch ein ganzes Stück zulegen!


----------



## turbosnake (2. Dezember 2013)

Die Preise oder Schätzung sind jetzt auch bekannt 
25" $1,399. 
P2815Q UNTER $1,000. 
Dell Launches 24-inch Ultra HD Monitor, Preps 28-inch Model | techPowerUp

Das wäre ein enormer Preissprung nach unten, der schneller und von einer anderen Firma als erwartet kommt.

Auf das Thema das wir hier schon X mal hatten gehe ich  nicht weiter ein, sonder übergehe ich wie ich es mit Spam tue.


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Dezember 2013)

Bei dreistelligen Preisen wollte ich zuschlagen... Nur dachte ich nicht, dass das so schnell geht  mein Geldbeutel kriegt schon Angstzustände...


----------



## Painkiller (2. Dezember 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Bei dreistelligen Preisen wollte ich zuschlagen... Nur dachte ich nicht, dass das so schnell geht  mein Geldbeutel kriegt schon Angstzustände...


 Meiner bekommt erst Angstzustände wenn dafür eine oder mehrere neue Grafikkarten hier müssen.  Sonst bringt 4K ja nix.


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Dezember 2013)

Naja, nicht alle zocken BF4 oder so


----------



## turbosnake (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 4K Display Sie sind unter 1.500$!!!*

Wir haben den nächsten Preiscrash!
Dell bietet seinen 24" für 1.400$ an, damit haben wir 2013 auch noch die 1.500$ unterschritten.
Heise geht von einem Europreis von ebenfalls 1.400€ aus.
24"-Monitor mit 4K-Auflösung von Dell | heise online

Ich verstehe die Preise nicht mehr, jetzt ist der Monitor mit den meisten ppi auf einmal der günstigste, dabei ist sowas doch aufwendiger herzustellen.
Was ebenfalls interessant ist das man die HDMI Schnittstelle nur für FHD verwenden kann um die native Auflösung zu nutzen muss ein DP genutzt werden.


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Dezember 2013)

naja, im Vergleich zu Handys ist die Pixeldichte immer noch äußerst mager, so teuer kanns also nicht sein


----------



## turbosnake (2. Dezember 2013)

Ein 28" TN 4k Panel gibt es mittlerweile auch : CHIMEI INNOLUX M280DGJ-L30 Overview - Panelook.com

Das könnte in dem 28" Dell stecken und würde zum Preis passen.


----------



## Superwip (3. Dezember 2013)

> Ich verstehe die Preise nicht mehr, jetzt ist der Monitor mit den meisten ppi auf einmal der günstigste, dabei ist sowas doch aufwendiger herzustellen.



Eine höhere Pixeldichte kosten nicht viel mehr; mehr Bildfläche ist ein größerer Preistreiber...

...es sei denn die Pixeldichte wird so hoch das man auf eine andere, aufwendigere Fertigungstechnik umsteigen muss, etwa von a-Si auf HTPS. Dann steigen die Kosten sprunghaft an. Ein Spezialfall ist die neue IGZO Technik da sie es gleichzeitig ermöglich sehr große Displays und eine sehr hohe Pixeldichte relativ günstig zu realisieren. Allerdings muss man die FABs umrüsten wenn man von a-Si auf IGZO umsteigen will was natürlich mit hohen wenn auch einmaligen Kosten verbunden ist.

Prinzipiell sollte es aber durchaus möglich sein bis wenigstens ~125µm Pixelabstand (~200ppi) mit α-Si:H zu arbeiten wenn man wirklich will- der Preis dafür ist eine mit zunehmender Pixeldichte immer schlechtere Lichtdurchlässigkeit und damit Energieeffizienz des Panels.

Sowohl im Mobilbereich als auch bei TVs fällt die Umstellung leichter als bei PC Monitoren- im Mobilbereich werden sowieso bereits Fertigungstechnologien genutzt die sehr hohe Pixeldichten ermöglichen, bei TVs steigt die Pixeldichte nicht auf ein Niveau an auf dem a-Si problematisch wäre- hier wie dort kann man also ohne großen Umbauten mit den selben Fabriken weiterarbeiten. 

Eine relativ große Herausforderung gibt es auch im Beamerbereich, die Microdisplays sind hier nur eine, eine andere ist die Optik an die entsprechend höhere Anforderungen gestellt werden; hochwertige Optiken sind teu(r)er. Sony fertigt seinen 4k Beamer VPL-VW500ES etwa in Japan da die chinesischen Fabriken schlicht nicht in der Lage sind Optiken in der geforderten Qualität zu fertigen und zu kalibrieren, das wirkt sich natürlich auf den Preis aus. Allerdings sollten diese Probleme bewältigbar sein.



> Ein 28" TN 4k Panel gibt es mittlerweile auch : CHIMEI INNOLUX M280DGJ-L30 Overview - Panelook.com



-28"
-TN


----------



## turbosnake (3. Dezember 2013)

Was ist an 28" schlecht?


----------



## Klarostorix (3. Dezember 2013)

Er meint wohl nicht die 28 Zoll, sondern eher TN


----------



## Superwip (3. Dezember 2013)

Wenn man gerade vor einem solch großen Monitor in einem normalen Abstand sitzt betrachtet man den Rand bereits in einem für TN suboptimalen Blickwinkel... Das führt zu Inhomogenitäten im Bild.

Aus diesem Grund gibt es auch nur wenige 68,6cm/27" Monitore mit TN Panel (und _keine_ "guten" mit WQHD).


----------



## turbosnake (3. Dezember 2013)

Das war mir gar nicht bewusst, das es bei einem TN Panel dann so aussieht.


UP3214Q  3.211,81€
 UP2414Q 1.474,41€
Dell UP2414Q - 4K/UltraHD auf 24 Zoll (2. Update)
Mir kommen die Preise sehr krumm und ungewöhnlich vor, vor allem die Cents.
Halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich das so die offiziellen Preise aussehen.


----------



## Superwip (3. Dezember 2013)

> Das war mir gar nicht bewusst, das es bei einem TN Panel dann so aussieht.



Sooo schlimm ist es auch wieder nicht aber es ist schlimmer als bei kleineren Monitoren und generell will man für einen so hohen Preis wohl auch einen Monitor ohne wesentliche Schwächen...

B2w erinnert ihr euch noch?
Warum es so schnell keine Retina/High-Res-Displays für den PC-Markt geben wird - PCGH-Interview mit Dell
Das war vor 11 Monaten 

Wie schnell man seine Meinung ändern kann...


----------



## turbosnake (3. Dezember 2013)

Dell ist aber von Michael und einigen anderen wieder gekauft worden, da wird jetzt ein anderer Wind wehen.
Auch wenn ich stark bezweifle das die großen Einfluss darauf gehabt haben.



> Sooo schlimm ist es auch wieder nicht aber es ist schlimmer als bei kleineren Monitoren und generell will man für einen so hohen Preis wohl auch einen Monitor ohne wesentliche Schwächen...


Ja das will man, deswegen hoffe ich auf ein VA Panel.  Auch wenn ich ihn nicht kaufen werde, gibt das dem Markt wichtige Signale.

Ich bin nicht sicher ob das überhaupt was bedeutet


> probably the auo panels that are coming and probably cheaper in comparison





> It is. Dell has already confirmed it.


http://www.flatpanelshd.com/news.php?subaction=showfull&id=1386054703

Was mich auch verwirrt ist das sie von einem  P281*4*Q sprechen, aber andere Seiten von P281*5*Q und das AUO keine 28,3" Panels hat, sondern nur 27". Allerdings hat Innolux nur ein 28,0", das passt also auch nicht zu dem Monitor.
Bedeutet das es wohl keins dieser Panel sein wird, sondern eins das wir nicht kennen, da hier keins drin steht 
http://www.panelook.com/modelsearch...type_category=&rohs_compliance=&button=Search. Gleiches gilt aber auch für den 23,8" http://www.panelook.com/modelsearch...type_category=&rohs_compliance=&button=Search.

Und IBM steht immer noch oben auf dem Throne


> 3840 x 2160 in 24 inches = 183.58 pixels per inch, compared to 204 for the IBM T220/T221


http://www.anandtech.com/show/7556/dell-leaks-details-of-a-24-uhd-4k-3840x2160-monitor-the-up2414q


----------



## Superwip (4. Dezember 2013)

> Und IBM steht immer noch oben auf dem Throne



Wenn es um die Pixeldichte bei Desktopmonitoren geht wird das wohl auch noch eine Weile so bleiben. Mit 4096x2160/3820x2400/3820x2160 ist wohl erst mal wieder für ein paar Jahre Schluss und 56cm/22" (oder kleinere) Monitore sind etwas aus der Mode gekommen.

Von diversen Notebooks ist der T220/T221 aber längst geschlagen.


----------



## Painkiller (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mal eine etwas andere Frage. Erinnert ihr euch noch an den Monitor? 
Eizo Duravision FDH3601: Das 25.000-Euro-LCD im Hands-on-Test

Der Eizo benötigt ja zwei DVI-D Eingangssignale. Nehmen wir mal an ich habe eine GTX690 (oder 790 <-- Wunschdenken ).
Diese Karte verfügt ja über zwei GPUs und der Eizo über zwei Panels. Wäre es dann möglich jeweils einem der Panels eine GPU zuzuweisen? 
Im Normalfall teilen sich die GPUs ja die Berechnung eines Bildes. Mit Ausnahme von AFR natürlich.


----------



## Superwip (4. Dezember 2013)

> Diese Karte verfügt ja über zwei GPUs und der Eizo über zwei Panels. Wäre es dann möglich jeweils einem der Panels eine GPU zuzuweisen?



Jein.

-Der Monitor hat keine zwei Panels. Er wird nur angesteuert als hätte er zwei, eine technische Notlösung
-Theoretisch wäre es wohl möglich die beiden Bildschirmhälften über jeweils einen GPU anzusteuern (auch in einem Multi-GPU System mit dezidierten Karten)
-Mit aktuellen Grafiktreibern aber wohl nicht in der Praxis
-Es würde wahrscheinlich zu starkem Tearing an der Grenze zwischen den beiden Hälften kommen.

Sinnvoller wäre es meiner Meinung nach etwa bei einem 3D Monitor die Berechnung des Bildes für das rechte- und linke Auge von einem jeweils anderen GPU übernehmen zu lassen oder bei Systemen mit mehreren Bildschirmen einen GPU den "Hauptbildschirm" und die anderen die "Nebenbildschirme" berechnen zu lassen. Allerdings geht auch/selbst das wohl nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Dezember 2013)

> Der Monitor hat keine zwei Panels. Er wird nur angesteuert als hätte er zwei, eine technische Notlösung


Ich bin mir recht sicher, das der Eizo  2 Panels hat, die Kanten in der Mitte konnte auf irgendeinem Bild von PCGH sehr gut erkennen.
Und die würde kaum so zu sehen sein wenn es nur ein Panel wäre.

Was sagt ihr zu meinen Spekulationen über die Panels der beiden kleinen 4ks von Dell?
Stimmig oder ist da ein Fehler drin.



> Wenn es um die Pixeldichte bei Desktopmonitoren geht wird das wohl auch noch eine Weile so bleiben. Mit
> Von diversen Notebooks ist der T220/T221 aber längst geschlagen.


Ist klar, aber da ich meinte damit auch nur die Monitore.



Superwip schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Bildschirmschnittstellen HDMI 2.0 und DP 1.2 sind viel zu langsam dafür und auch deren Nachfolger (mit verdoppelter Geschwindigkeit) werden noch zu langsam sein.


Das wir 120 Hz bei 4k bekommen könnte, könnte schneller gehen als gedacht: DP 1.3 unterstützt das und soll in Q2 2014 angekündigt werden. http://www.flatpanelshd.com/news.php?subaction=showfull&id=1386244744
Und 8k soll auch unterstützt werden, also werden wir wohl von der Seite kaum gebremst werden.

Ich habe noch was wichtiges zu dem neuen Dell 24" gelesen was bisher jede andere Seite verschwiegen hat.
Es gibt ein DisplayPort 1.2a, aber kein HDMI 2.0, also kommt man nur über DP in den Genuss von 60 Hz.
Und ich habe endlich die komplette Pressemitteilung gefunden Dell UltraSharp 4K Monitore mit 24 und 32 Zoll ab 1.399 Dollar - Kein HDMI 2.0 - 4K Filme


----------



## Superwip (7. Dezember 2013)

> Das wir 120 Hz bei 4k bekommen könnte, könnte schneller gehen als gedacht: DP 1.3 unterstützt das und soll in Q2 2014 angekündigt werden. http://www.flatpanelshd.com/news.php...&id=1386244744
> Und 8k soll auch unterstützt werden, also werden wir wohl von der Seite kaum gebremst werden.



Klingt realistisch und hätte ich mir auch ohne die News so erwartet. 8k wird bei dieser Datenrate aber wohl nur mit 30Hz unterstützt.

Wenn man der News glauben darf kommen erste Geräte auch wohl erst 2015, bis sich das dann wirklich durchgesetzt hat dauert es natürlich noch etwas länger. Vor Ende 2015/Anfang 2016 würde ich nicht mit 120Hz 4k Monitoren oder mit Monitoren mit einer höheren Auflösung als 4k rechnen (ich rechne hier vorerst, wie gesagt, weniger mit 8k sondern -insbesondere im PC Bereich- eher mit einer Zwischenstufe, etwa 5120x3200 aka WHXGA oder 6144x3240 aka 6k). WHXGA sollte mit DP 1.3 mit 60Hz und 10Bit Farben möglich sein. Man denke hier an WQXGA/WQHD als Zwischenstufe zu 4k.

Für 8k mit 60fps braucht man nach DP 1.3 eine weitere Verdoppelung der Bandbreite, also DP 1.4 (?). Fragt sich wann und ob das jemals kommt, es könnte auch sein das dann auf einen neuen, (optischen?) Standard umgestiegen wird. DP 1.4 wäre bei weitem schneller als alle aktuellen LVDS basierenden Schnittstellen die mir bekannt sind*, selbst solche die nur auf Platinen zum Einsatz kommen; bei solchen Frequenzen bekommt man alle möglichen Probleme mit der Übertragung, das ist nicht einfach. Die Anzahl der Leitungen zu erhöhen ist auch nicht einfach möglich und würde neue Stecker erfordern.

*Beispiele für die Rohbitrate von LVDS basierenden Schnittstellen pro Leitung:
DP 1.2: 5,4GBit/s
DP 1.3: 10,8GBit/s (vermutet)
*DP 1.4: 21,6GBit/s* (??)
SATA-III: 6GBit/s
SAS-12: 12GBit/s
PCIe 3.0: 8GBit/s
PCIe 4.0: 16GBit/s (??)
QPI 2: 8GBit/s

Wie man erkennen kann hängen derzeit alle bei ~10GBit/s/Leitung und das hat auch seine Gründe. Das Problem ist, das zunehmend nicht nur die Transmitter sondern die Eigenschaften der Leitungen limitieren und hier kann man nur schwer etwas verbessern. DP 1.3 nochmal zu verdoppeln ohne die physikalische Schnittstelle zu ändern wird anspruchsvoll (und vielleicht wird man sogar darauf verzichten).

Bei CML o.Ä. (welches etwa bei HDMI/TMDS zum Einsatz kommt) sieht es auch nicht besser aus, das ist auch keine Lösung.

Einen völlig neuen (optischen?) Steckerstandard zu etablieren kann wieder einige Jahre dauern (siehe DP: gibt es seit 2009 setzt sich aber erst jetzt durch) und "Pfuschlösungen" mit mehreren Anschlüssen pro Monitor (siehe IBM T220/221, Eizo FDH3601 oder Dual-Link-HD-SDI im Kinobereich) sind nicht Massentauglich (jedenfalls sind die Hersteller dieser Meinung).

Bis 8k langsam kommt (geschweige denn sich durchsetzt) wird es noch einige Jahre dauern. Vermutlich ähnlich lang wie der Wechsel von Full-HD zu 4k. Zumal der Vorteil gegenüber 4k oder gar etwa WHXGA am Ende nur gering ist. In dem Zusammenhang muss ich auch festhalten das ich der Meinung bin das 8k möglicherweise vorschnell im UHD Standard definiert wurde. Das weckt falsche Hoffnungen und verleitet vielleicht den ein oder anderen dazu (vergeblich) auf 8k zu warten anstatt einen 4k Monitor/TV zu kaufen (was auch nicht im Sinne der Industrie sein kann).


----------

